# 9mm Remington ShurShot and Monarch from Academy



## vlasfarg (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,

Looking for target shooting ammo for my next trip to the range with my new Bersa T9 Pro, I went to Academy to get some rounds. 
I have already tried their Winchester White Box (WWB) NATO (124gr NATO pressure (about 10% more than regular, but not +P) with a 100% success.
They have Monarch Steel and Brass by 50 for $7.99 - I took 200 rounds of those in Brass. They are 115gr.
They also have Remington "ShurShot" 115gr for $24.99/100 - I took a box of these as well.

I went to the range and shot 50 rounds of each. Since I have bought this gun new a couple of weeks ago, I have only shot 150 rounds before this trip. 
Both are feeding fine, shoot fine (none failed to feed,shoot and eject, none sounded different and recoil was about the same (but less than the WWB Nato), grouping is good enough to blame the shooter only), ... 
but they seem underpowered somehow. This is especially true with the Monarch.
By underpowered, I mean that they have not enough power to completely get the slide back. It is good enough to cycle from round 1 to the end of the mag, but then the slide is not going far back enough to stay open when the mag is empty. This is minor, but still not as expected, so it is an issue.
I had this "issue" 100% of the time with Monarch fed mags, 50% of the time with the ShurShot. 
Never had this problem with any other round I have fed this Bersa with (WWB Nato, Speers Gold Dot JHP 115 gr, Independence 115gr).
Now, I have shot with this gun only 250 rounds and it still needs some break-in. 
However, I suspect it is the ammo that causes this. I will pass on Monarch from now on and I will probably stick with WWB.

Anyone else have had this kind of issue? With what kind of ammo? Do you recommend any? Or is there any ammo you would suggest to keep clear from?

Thanks 
Vincent


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

*Monarch and ShurShot*

I haven't shot any Monarch Steel and Brass but have fired probably 1000 rounds of Monarch Brass from Academy. I think it's slightly more expensive than the steel and brass. No problems whatsoever in either my M&P9 FS or Compact.

No experience with 9mm ShurShot but have shot their .38 special ammo quite a lot and it seems okay.


----------



## vlasfarg (Dec 21, 2009)

*I have a still fairly new pistol*

On an other forum, some people suggested that my pistol still needs some break-in and that the spring is still stiff. That would be a very fair explanation. 
I still have some Monarch ammo, I will try later again this year when the pistol has more than a thousand rounds through.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I buy my ammo from academy a lot of the time.

I've used their Winchester, Monarch Brass & Steel, and about any other brand I can find on sale for my hand guns.

The only ammo I stay away from is UMC & Wolfe for my AR-15.

Every gun does seem to have a break in period, but it's usually not a 1000 rounds.

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------

